# lo so, è banale: segmentation fault per nuovo utente

## gijii

Ciao a tutti,

ho scoperto da poco Gentoo grazie ai cd di LInux & Co., ed ho subito provato a installarla sul mio portatile Toshiba 2410.

Ho avviato i cd con l'opzione cdcache.

Premetto che ho controllato la memoria prima con memtest.

Non mi ha dato problemi. Ho 768 Mb di memoria "marcata" (Nanya e Hnnyx), quindi non mi aspettavo problemi.

Il fatto  è che usando l'opzione cdcache non riesco ad arrivare a scripts/bootscript.sh.

Appena provo a smontare il cd mi da segmentation fault.

Ho provato a caricare un solo cd ma in quel caso la prima compilazione termina con degli errori.

Qualche suggerimento?

Grazie e ciao a tutti

----------

## MyZelF

Hai provato senza cdcache e seguendo passo passo la guida che trovi qui: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86-install.xml?

----------

## gijii

Sì, in quel caso mi sembra che il comando scripts/bootstrap.sh si sia arrestato troppo presto, con un errore 2 mi pare.

Credo perché gli serviva qualcosa che non aveva perché si trova sull'altro cd che non ho potuto caricare perché non posso smontare il lettore.

La mia intenzione era di partire dallo stage 1, visto che di Linux non sono nuovo, e mi interessava la possibilità di ottimizzare tutto.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

puoi anche partire dallo stage3 e quando il tutto funziona dare un bel

```
emerge -e system
```

----------

## MyZelF

 *gijii wrote:*   

> Credo perché gli serviva qualcosa che non aveva perché si trova sull'altro cd che non ho potuto caricare perché non posso smontare il lettore.

 

Non so cosa distribuiscano nei cd di Linux & c., comunque generalmente nei live cd "ufficiali" c'è tutto quello che serve per l'installazione (a meno che non ti servano moduli particolari per scheda di rete e/o modem).

Se gli errori che ti da il bootstrap sono pseudocasuali potrebbe essere un problema hardware (ram e processore sotto stress possono giocare brutti scherzi, se non sono raffreddati a dovere); altrimenti riporta precisamente il messaggio di errore che dà.

Per ora non mi viene in mente altro...  :Sad: 

----------

## paolo

Devi usare cdcache solo la prima volta per copiare il tutto su hd (ma una connessione a banda larga non ce l'hai? Gentoo senza banda larga è come una ferrari in centro città o quasi  :Smile:  )

Se capita che si pianta tu ritenta e ci dovresti riuscire.

Poi senza l'opzione cdcache dovrebbe andare tutto bene.

E' lo stesso prob che ha avuto un mio amico (portatile 2410 come il mio! Io ho un 2410-303, lui 2Ghz mi pare) che ha voluto provare Gentoo ma che non ha la banda larga.

Ricorda che il kernel 2.4.20-gentoo che sta sul cd non gira bene (kacpid che si prende il 100% della cpu) con l'acpi attivato.

E devi anche aggiorare il gcc perchè con la 3.2.2 non puoi sfruttare a fondo il pentium4 (casini con sse).

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## colombre

Ho avuto anche io lo stesso problema. Io fortunatamente ho 1 pc con 3 hd: 1 x Gentoo, 1 x Sid e 1 x (lasciamo perdere). Cmq l'importante per fare come ho fatto io è che tu abbia almeno un'altra distro funzionante.

Dalla distro che funziona ti logghi, fai una cartella temporanea e ci metti dentro il tarball di portage e tutti i files che trovi in .../distfiles e volendo anche il tarball dello stage che ti serve.

Disconnetti e riavvi dal cd di Gentoo (senza cdcache).

Fai tutte le partzioni x Gentoo, crei i filesystems e le monti. Poi ti crei una cartella p.es /mnt/altradistro e ci monti la partizione che contiene la cartella dove ti sei copiato la tarball di portage e disfiles, scompatti lo stage da cui vuoi partire e   quindi puoi scompattare portage.tar.gz da lì anzichè dal cd (se vuoi). 

Crei la cartella /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles e ci copi dentro tutti i files precedentemente copiati in /mnt/altradistro.

Io ho fatto questo lavoro con Sid ed è andato tutto ok, anzi per la verità mi ha dato qualche errore nella copia dei files dal cd della rivista, ma ho controllato e i files c'erano tutti.

In bocca al lupo    :Wink: 

----------

## blacksword

Attenti, i cd che hanno distribuito con la rivista sono stati fatti col c**o. Infatti danno a tutti problemi sull'i/o. Usate solo il portage che c'è dentro al cd nella cartella extras, è l'unica cosa che può far comodo a chi non ha la banda larga. Installate gentoo usando i livecd della gentoo!!!!!

----------

## cerri

Se questa notizia e' confermata, direi di aprire una nota sul forum. Bsolar, che ne dici?

----------

## Sym

Io li ho usati per installare Gentoo sul mio notebook e non ho avuto problemi, sono partito dallo stage3 però. Ciao   :Smile: 

----------

## blacksword

Io mi riferisco a installazioni a partire dallo stage 1. I cd non sono fatti bene. E la cosa nn è successa solo a me, ma è stato un problema di tanti. E la cosa sembra dipendere dal kernel che hanno integrato nel cd.

----------

## Helios

 *blacksword wrote:*   

> Io mi riferisco a installazioni a partire dallo stage 1. I cd non sono fatti bene. E la cosa nn è successa solo a me, ma è stato un problema di tanti. E la cosa sembra dipendere dal kernel che hanno integrato nel cd.

 

Confermo... non capivo quello strano errore del kernel con il liveCD ora ho capito  :Sad: 

----------

## paolo

 *blacksword wrote:*   

> Io mi riferisco a installazioni a partire dallo stage 1. I cd non sono fatti bene. E la cosa nn è successa solo a me, ma è stato un problema di tanti. E la cosa sembra dipendere dal kernel che hanno integrato nel cd.

 

Se non sono fatti bene perchè hanno inserito un kernel bacato la colpa è di Linux&Co? Loro lo hanno solo scaricato dalla rete mi pare.

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## blacksword

A dir la verità, da quel che so io, il cd è stato fatto da linux&co. Forse sbaglio ma io nn ho mai trovato da scaricare una release della gentoo con dentro il portage e i pacchetti per l'installazione. Smentitemi se sbaglio!

----------

